# Babes on the Bay



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Team "Four Reel" fished Babes on the Bay in Rockport, TX this past weekend. Caught 1 nice red and 1 nice trout. Our top weight would have been 14+ lbs, not enough, we needed one kicker fish for a 16-17 lb stringer to even compete. Still, had a blast fishing with my friends.:mpd:


----------

